# Whats your favorite hair color in the opposite sex?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Whats your ideal hair color in someone you like?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dark brown/black. And long.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Rainbow hair!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm partial to black or dark brown


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dark. I do kind of like blue eyes but I'd still prefer as dark of hair as possible with it.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Always had a thing for brown hair, especially dark brown. Black is great too. I have never had a crush on a blonde guy actually. idk why, could be bc literally every guy where i live is blonde so i find it extremly dull. And im a brunette myself so it makes sense i guess.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't decide between blonde and black/brown :< I'll vote blonde, since I often swoon when a cute guy has golden locks.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I can't decide between blonde and black/brown :< I'll vote blonde, since I often swoon when a cute guy has golden locks.


F***!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Every time I see a cute redhead, my heart melts.

Iv'e been having a thing for redheads for some time now. Unfortunately they're not very common.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a face person, myself, but if I had a lean, it would probably be blonde.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> Rainbow hair!


i came in here to say that you wizard.

anyways, I think I'm in love










marry me blessed rainbow haired internet lady <3


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Blonde


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gray


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm usually indifferent, but I like when a person's hair contrasts their skin tone. Like black hair on pale skin or light hair on dark skin.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Is black hair on there twice or am I tripping?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not tripping. I was hoping I would have secret color black #2 to myself.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Black or brown.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah I'd say grey as well or that sexy purple rince ain't bad either . Ha ha ha ha ha 

Naa blond or brunette or black or red or any thing except bald .


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Pink or purple probably


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I have a thing for men/women with black, curly hair.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i love the long flowing dark brown, or even black hair.... on a woman. Seems the Latina ladies have this i abundance.... so maybe I am biased some  I never really found blond hair and blue eyes cliche so appealing... but then of course this is just the appearance issue.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Usually dark hair, doesn't really matter tho.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hair color doesn't really make the person. I can like any hair color, with a few exceptions. I knew darker hair would win this thread, though. So I chose red.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

I couldn't decide between black and black so I voted for rainbow


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

I bet a lot of people on here chose the hair colour of whichever one of their parents is the gender they're most attracted to.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably Blonde but all hair colours can look good. I've never really cared about the colour of womens hair, though I might draw the line at grey hair.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i voted for blue because it seemed a bit lonely there.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Red


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I love brunette men like nobody's business.

Real case scenario, if there was a perfect 10 blonde versus a 7.5 brunette, I would choose the brunette one.

I love brunette's shadings.

I love their facial hair.

I love the dark hairs on their arms and legs.

I love the fact that their facial features are more rich.

Their eyes are emblazoning.

Sexy b*ches

For reference I've got highlighted light brown hair..a bit like Angelina Jolie's hair colorings..


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I like blondes with dark roots like...


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Black or brown.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Doesn't really matter a lot. I do have a thing for girls with dyed hair in different than norm colors. But I really like dark/brunette hair as well.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not conscious of it at the time but most women I find attractive have dark hair. I haven't had one girlfriend who had blond or red hair, although my first girlfriend always had her hair dyed pink.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I like darker hair on man, even better when it's really long and wavy.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

sio said:


> I'm usually indifferent, but I like when a person's hair contrasts their skin tone. Like black hair on pale skin or light hair on dark skin.


I agree! I tend to prefer dark brown/black overall, though.


----------



## Anne1236 (Jun 15, 2014)

brown hair on men is nice, light or dark, oh and also redheads


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

doo doo doo doo doo~


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Black, dark brown,sometimes auburn.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Honestly I have a thing for redheads. If you're redhead and around my age, I will probably have a huge crush on you. Not lying either. I just like the color red a lot. 

My brother-in-law is always teasing me about it as well saying like "well a bunch of redheads will be there" 

If I get with a redhead girl, it will probably be the best day of my life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

Doesn't matter too much to me, but I tend to initially find black hair or generally dark hair more attractive.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Black is my favourite, but other hair colours can look good too of course.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rainbow!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nothing in the world captivates me like a beautiful blonde woman.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Black or blue, messy, on the short side.


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

Brown or blonde


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I frankly don't give a crap about what colour hair females have.


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

Dark. I'm a fan of dark hair and eyes and olive/tan/swarthy skin.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

brown/black
blonde doesn't work for me unless his face is a 9/10


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

brown/black
if she's blonde, her calf to ankle ratio better be pretty solid


----------



## BlurHearted (Aug 25, 2015)

Since I have mostly black haired people around, it would be interesting to see a natural red head around me. I voted for red hair, though dark brown and black remain my preferred colors. I seem to be least attracted to blonde hair.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Mainly brown but blonde is sometimes nice.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

red


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Natural redhead, or natural blackhead

...

I don't think that came out right.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Redheads! My favourite ones are Jessica Chastain, Hayley Williams, Christina Hendricks and I guess Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I like brunettes and a dark brown colour. Straight black hair is ok but not as appealing to me imo. Blonde hair would be next up there. I'm surprised it only got voted 6 times so far.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I seem to be more attracted to darker hair in appearance, but seem to end up dating blonde-haired women more often.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

meh, i have some preference but they arent exclusive


one thing i saw at work yesterday that i thought was pretty cool. some women start to go grey and it actually looks amazing on them, its beast


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The darker the hair and the paler the skin, the better.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have any austere bias though I am quite partial to darker hair.

The only blondes I have been attracted to were the types who starred in high end films or television shows.


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Blonde girls with olive skin are simply the best.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Blonde to light brown (I guess it is called dirty blonde). The main thing is, the hair should be soft, smooth, and pleasant to run my fingers through or kiss.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Black/Brunette for sure and for some reason I like dark eyebrows..I'm weird. I would put Blonde last on the list. It wouldn't stop me from dating someone obviously.


----------

